# Dog reacting to other dogs' shock collars?



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Recently there have been several dogs at my private dog park that have shock collars on. I've noticed that when my dog smells their neck where the box is, he growls and barks and chases them away. This has happened with at least four dogs now, all wearing shock collars. I know it's not me giving a bad vibe (being that I don't like shock collars) because half the time I didn't even know the dog was wearing one until they turned to run away.

Could he be reacting to the collar itself, or maybe the dog is sending off a weird signal? This sucks because more and more people are having their dogs wear one...I don't know how to fix this except for trying to recognize it earlier and calling him away.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Shock collars are pretty easy to note no? I guess not from far away. It just looks like a strange collar. 

I USED to use on both my dogs. I guess dogs with shock collars on are more alert and so they do give off a different energy. One that isn't so calm and maybe your pup doesn't wanna be around a dog like that...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

No not really easy to see. All of these people have the same one, it's a black collar with a very small black box. If the dog is black or has longer hair, it's hard to notice.

They other day a dog came up to him with one on and I saw it so I was calling my dog away, but he was very reluctant to turn away from the dog, who was standing very tensely, raising his head, posturing, but did and I kept him away from him the rest of the time.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> No not really easy to see. All of these people have the same one, it's a black collar with a very small black box. If the dog is black or has longer hair, it's hard to notice.


Makes sense. I didn't think of the long hair. When my husky wore one you couldn't really see it either now that I think of it...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

the breeder i got my airedale from would actually try and sell e collars with pups. i have never used one . much of what i know about them comes from reading bout them in cabellas. i guess in the right hands they have there place, but are not for me. i have noticed when "hudson sees the "stick" key to my truck in my hand he becomes mr obedient. vet thinks breeder may have used e collar on him as a pup and sees this as the control. he was 10 weeks when we got him. no e collars allowed at the dog park i use.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

One should never just use an e collar unless someone has done the ground work to train a dog and knows what they are doing, ever! A dog that is being aggressive it may only make it more so (worse), a dog in drive without aggression added you might stop.


----------

